# Anemone Dying?



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 41 g reef and have had my sebae anemone for two years. It is about 10 inches in diameter and appeared to be incredibly healthy until yesterday. I do weekly 5 gallon water changes on the tank; yesterday I did my water change (parameters of new water were the same as tank water) .. After I dumped the bucket of new saltwater into the tank I noticed there was a bit of salt that had not been fully dissolved (about 1/10 cup) so I tossed it into the tank. I know that all of you are wondering why I don't use fully dissolved saltwater before I do my water changes but I don't have the time or space to keep it out and aerated for 24 hours. I've been doing this type of thing for three years and have never had a problem.. Until yesterday. Immediately after I tossed in that bit of salt the anemone closed up. About 36 hours later (right now), it is about 10% out with fully inflated tentacles but the rest is closed/ the tentacles seem to have gone into the body. What I am very concerned about is that there is a bit of shedding going on and I am wondering if this is a sign of dying. I would really appreciate any advice on reviving it/ Do you think it will be ok? Also, just an after note, all of my corals and fish are looking great.. 

Thank you


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, no answer for you but good luck wishes and a bump...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anems are pretty touchy when they get undissolved salt crystals on them...most likely the case.

The recovery period depends on how much and where the crystals have landed. The "implosion"/withdrawal is generally the first reaction and as it recovers, will slowly open up.

In terms of it dying, tell tale signs is the expulsion of "goo" from the oral cavity along with a shriveled, color fading appearance and loss of "sheen" of the basal trunk and cap. If it just looks like it's smaller than before...odds are in your favor.

Another thing you can do is take a Q-Tip and dab it on various areas of the anem...yeah...you'll make it retract but it's not harmful...

Here's the "odd" procedure...smell the Q-tip. Knowing what dying coral smells like...if it doesn't smell like that...you're in the clear.

HTH and fingers crossed


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Wilson I really appreciate your advice!

This morning I turned the lights on and it seems that my anemone is now half the size it was initially. I was a little confused but then I noticed next to it lay the part that seemed to be dead. It's almost like it shed the chemically burnt part of itself (not sure if that is what really happened but that's what it looks like). Anyway, it seems to be improving because all of the tentacles are inflated and moving around and bright with color and nothing is petruding out of it. It's definitely a lot smaller than it used to be but I can use this to my advantage and actually scrape some algae in the area where it used to take up!


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont understand how you can store a 5 gal bucket but not have water in that 5 gal bucket. Hmmm  
If your going to do this sort of thing well for one are you getting the water up to temp? For someyone who says the been keeping for 3 years seems like a big time newb thing to me. Anyways if your going to do this next time you see that their is a build up of salt in the bottom of the bucket why not just take some tank water put it back in the bucket and swirl it around. Makes more sense to me that way. You should wait at least 1 hour i say 2 while the water salt are mixing with power head and heater at least before adding to tank.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

KeMo, it's not as much a newbie mistake as it is a careless one. A lot of people who know what they are doing understand the fact that they don't need to follow the book all of the time in order to maintain a healthy system. You can judge all you want and act like you know everything with your juvenile attitude but I came on here for advice and obviously you don't have any!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hey jewel,
my aurora is similar morphologically to your sebae, and i have had a couple of close calls, but as you've seen it, its now okay. just give it a bit of time.
btw - jewel has one of the most beautiful tanks i have ever seen.
good luck jewel, and see you soon.


----------

